# Show apparel.



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I need an inexpensive shirt for a halter class. Its just schooling, a friend of mine who usually does halter told me to just get a nice shirt. I have pants and possibly shoes from another friend who out grew them. 

Any website suggestions? I'm also going to check out my local tack store but I think its gunna be alot of $. I dont really show western at all, besides this, so I dont want to invest oodles of money.


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

All you really need is a button up long sleeve shirt, if its just a schooling show. Check out Rods.com
I'm not sure how cheap their shirts are, but I know they have them. Good Luck!


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Check out KT Saddlery north of Dublin. They have a bunch of consignment stuff in their lower level and their focus is on Western. KT Saddlery Western and Trail Saddlery in Bucks County Pennsylvania I'd also check Horseloverz outlet store on ebay. Good luck!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I think I found a shirt at horseloverz.com I can't understand why they sell shirts for like $60-100. I think I'm going with a plain sleazy and maybe I'll add my own bling to it.


----------



## PaintingMissy (Nov 9, 2009)

I would go with a blazer personally. Something that matches the horse and looks good together. since it is halter you probably dont want to go too blingly because it is about the horse and not you.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I thought halter was also about how you show the horse.


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

Halter is based on a horses confirmation. Showmanship is how you show the horse.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I was reading an APHA judge Q/A and they said they also look at how the horse is handled to determine the order to pin.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

PS: No judges follow the rules.

Well, very few do, otherwise no one around here would be pinning in WP.


----------



## samstox (Jan 2, 2010)

PaintsPwn said:


> PS: No judges follow the rules.
> 
> Well, very few do, otherwise no one around here would be pinning in WP.


 Thats so true!


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

sillybunny11486 said:


> I think I'm going with a plain sleazy and maybe I'll add my own bling to it.



OMG! We did that at an intercollegiate show one time. There was this itty bitty girl on the team and the shirt she brought was WAY too big for her, so we went out to Wal-Mart and got a cheap button down shirt and a bedazzler. Worked out pretty well actually. 

I think you'll be fine with a simple button down at the schooling shows. If you want to try and find something a little fancier check out e-bay. Sometimes you can find pretty good deals on there if you search for showmanship shirt/jacket.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes, I highly recommend Ebay too  Try Toby's Western Wear on Ebay. They have a great range of shirts that start off pretty cheap.

Also try Rods.com They have an ok range at good prices. I have a purple one of there and its great. I think I only payed $40 for it.


----------

